# Want to go hunting



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If anyone else wants to set up some trips feel free to post offers up on this thread.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Id be down for trading a late season hunt, welcome to come up to Devils Lake on our land also.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

If ya make it up to the Devil Lake/Edmore/Grand Forks area, give me a shout, always willing to take a nodak outdoors'er with on a hunt. pm me for my number and send me yours as well.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Definitely a great idea, I hope to head out to SODak for the early goose season. With gas prices, it's just nuts, I know, but that extra week we don't have here in WI is heaven on earth, especially with the views of that awesome prairie.  Wish I could live there!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

We usually hunt up toward the Adams and Lawton, ND every October. PM If you have any interest......


----------



## smytyk (Jun 8, 2008)

We're looking for places to hunt out of state. We'd be willing to swap a hunt if I can make it work out.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

xxx


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

xxx


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Do to certain happenings on this website I think that I'm going to hunt with my friends this fall. When I am out in ND.


Is it because of the "happenings" on the bowfishing forum?? You dont wanna hunt with any ND guys? I dont understand what your trying to say :huh:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh well, I guess whatever works for ya. I mean, you have a couple guys give you an open invite, then you just up and decide to say F* it, I am just going to hunt with friends. Whatever dude, your choice. Good luck this fall.


----------



## smytyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Too bad you can't make it to CO this year. When you get done with college, keep it in mind. We'll be glad to have you out here.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are you close to Fort Morgan.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

im curious as to if there is anyone that hunts in the extreem se of the state. exp. the Tewaukon/valley city area. me and one other are looking for any info we can find on those parts and we are intending on making the aug 15 opener.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

possumfoot said:


> im curious as to if there is anyone that hunts in the extreem se of the state. exp. the Tewaukon/valley city area. me and one other are looking for any info we can find on those parts and we are intending on making the aug 15 opener.


All the time dude!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

possumfoot said:


> im curious as to if there is anyone that hunts in the extreem se of the state. exp. the Tewaukon/valley city area. me and one other are looking for any info we can find on those parts and we are intending on making the aug 15 opener.


Now that's hardcore if you're coming that far! I've hunted the areas a lot over the years, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## smytyk (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm in a suburb just east of Denver, about an hour from Fort Morgan.


----------

